# Old tools



## jongooligan (28 Feb 2021)

Just been given this Stanley trimming plane by our next door neighbour.






According to FindMyTool it was made in 1958 and it still works perfectly after a bit of sharpening. There's a home made fence on it, which I guess has been installed to cut a shoulder or rebate. I'll be taking that off.

Anybody else still using these old planes?


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Mar 2021)

nice little tool... are you going to be cleaning it up so it gleams again?

I make do with a bog standard Stanley bench plane (a mere youngster at 25 years old)... but i do have this relic






Given to me in Denmark by my ex's brother-in-law in 2002. Laus (the BiL) was about 70 at the time, and said he'd been given it as a child by his best friend, who'd been given it by his grandfather who was a boatbuilder. I was (and still am) overwhelmed that he'd given me something he'd had for well over 50 years, and lord knows how old it was when it was given to Laus. I can't see me ever using it but it's treasured possession and a lovely ornament


----------



## jongooligan (9 Mar 2021)

That's a lovely thing. I'd be tempted to take a few shavings with it.
I really enjoy using old tools. Just the other day I was cutting a piece of timber with my old man's saw and I suddenly thought that the last hand to touch it was his. Covid got him in November.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (9 Mar 2021)

Sorry, from the title of the thread I though this was a discussion about Piers Morgan...


----------



## tribanjules (9 Mar 2021)

I have my dads old pliers and get same thought as @jongooligan when I use them


----------



## Moodyman (9 Mar 2021)

My dad gave me a box of hand tools that he has no use for in his old age. Trouble is all the spanners and Allen keys, although 
decent quality and Made in England, are in pre decimal measurements and not useful with modern nuts and bolts in mm.

I have a wonderful metal file with an oak handle and a centre punch which get used regularly.


----------

